# What is this? Dark grey bump/lump behind ear



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

I had him out and was looking at his skin and its dryness. Not sure if he has had this bump for awhile now but it may be visible to losing quills there.

I thought it was a dried scab or ingrown quill so I tried to scrape at it but he wouldn't have any of that and tried turning his head and biting at me. Haven't seen him scratch his ear or anything like that, he only scratches his back underbelly/sides.

Just sprinkled a flax seed oil cap by his ears/body to help with his flakes so that is why he has yellow/oily spots on him.

Waiting on Tuesday at 3 for the vet for all of his other problems in the other thread +this now. Driving me crazy! :x










Any ideas?


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

I replied to this on your other post. Poor guy. Let us know what the vet says. hopefully once this is all cleared up he won't have any more issues for a long time!!
-Susan H.


----------

